# Auditorium Manager or Stage Manager



## NHStech (Nov 30, 2011)

If you are in charge of a high school auditorium/PAC, do you or one of your stage crew call all the shows that come through, whether in-district (choir, band, etc), or out (dance recitals, plays, etc), or do you allow others to have this duty. If you do not act as stage manager, what do you do during the show?


----------



## coldnorth57 (Nov 30, 2011)

it is not my show it is the renters show. I run lights or sound....or both depending....or even nothing. In the union contract my job is called stage manger but I am not that I am trying to change the title to theatre techician. The big problem is that the school does nothing to manage the space, but to rent it out when it is not a class room (788 seat class room) The drama teacher can book the place for 3 weeks at a time to setup, tech runs and the run of their show 5 show in three days with very small houses maybe 175 grand total. what a waste


----------



## Nelson (Nov 30, 2011)

Depends on the situation. For smaller shows, I "do it all" except costume. It seems like most groups that come into our auditorium do not bring their own crews, so I end up working for them in some capacity, usually as TD (but again, I don't do costume). If they have their own SM, all the better, I'm happy to work with their SM. If they don't have and don't need an SM, just need "basic lights and sound", that's what I do. Lately I've worked for every group that has come in. No one has been entirely self-sufficient lately. 

Usually I work directly with the group for compensation. On occasion, I will work for the district who in turn will bill the group for tech time. Or, if it is a school-sponsored event, I just work for the school with no reimbursement from the group.


----------



## Footer (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm coming at it from a totally different angle, but here ya go. 

The way we function is for any event you get a PM (me), lighting person, sound person, and a general hand who usually plays flyman. Thats just to open the doors. If asked, I can function as your SM, such as calling rail cues, house lights, audio cues, etc. Rarely do I need to do more then call house lights and larger moves. Usually I call house lights, float around during the show, then come back to call house up. If we have a show that either the show carries a crew or brings in their own crew, that is fine, however my same basic 4 guys stay on no matter what. If it means they spend the call hanging out in the break room listening to com, fine. 

So, yes, I do call the show if asked to. I will also allow others to call the show if they want to... no matter how poorly they might do it. I will always offer my services but I will vacate my seat just as fast. 

As far as what do to during the show if your not calling it and its an outside group... float. Make sure nothing is on fire. Make sure nothing is going to hurt anyone. Make sure that your crew is doing what they need to be doing.


----------



## Sayen (Dec 5, 2011)

It depends on the show, but I have the authority to make the decision if I choose. I prefer to let the renter call their own show. They know it better, and then it puts the actual smooth operation on their head and not mine. I almost always require that lighting/audio/rigging positions are staffed with my own crew (trained students) however. On rare occasions, if it's an actual professional group and not a community volunteer situation, I will let them bring in their own people. For complex shows I will sometimes sit on headset to help guide my crew or interpret between the client and my crew.


----------

